# Mild Depression Can Damage Immune System



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 27, 2004)

Mild Depression Can Damage Immune System (Health Central)
THURSDAY, Oct. 16 (HealthDayNews) -- Even a bout of mild depression can throw off a person's immune system, a change that can set up older adults for development of serious age-related diseases.

That's what Ohio State University researchers found. Their report appears in the current issue of the Archives of General Psychiatry. The study shows the impact a person's mental health can have on their physical health and provides a picture of the body's response to mild depression...

It suggests low levels of depression are associated with an increased IL-6 response to an antigen, Glaser says. Sustained higher-than-normal levels of IL-6 have been linked to long-term inflammation which, in turn, is implicated in a number of age-related health problems such as diabetes, cardiovascular disease, osteoporosis, arthritis, cancers, Alzheimer's and periodontal disease.

...more of this article


----------



## kk107 (Apr 21, 2005)

bump


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 21, 2005)

Why did you want this bumped, kk107?


----------



## kk107 (Apr 25, 2005)

because i saw it loundering at the bottom of the last few pages and i thought that it deserved to be somewhere near the top as i didn't know mild depression damaged the immune system. You do know what bump means, right?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 25, 2005)

Yes, I know what it means. I just wasn't sure what the point was and thought you might have a specific question about it.


----------



## kk107 (Apr 25, 2005)

no. i just thought that i'd revisit some of the old topics and thought that this one deserved a revival.


----------

